# Gehäuselüfter entkoppeln



## Imens0 (2. Dezember 2007)

*Gehäuselüfter entkoppeln*

Ich habe mir überlegt wie ich meine Gehäuselüfter möglichst billig entkoppeln kann. Habt ihr da irgendwelche Tricks? Möglichst ohne extra gekaufte Teile, da z.B. solche "Gummistifte" für 90 Ct/St. nicht gerade billig sind wenn man mehrere Lüfter hat. http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?articleId=70402
Ich habe mir überlegt, dass es vielleicht etwas bringt, wenn ich vor dem anschrauben an das Gehäuse zwischen Lüfter und Case auf die Schraube einen Gummiring stecke. Oder werden dann die Vibrationen über die Schraube übertragen?
danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## xrayde (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter entkoppeln*

Obige habe ich auch schon verbaut, sind jedoch nicht so der Bringer, die hier bringen mehr:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?fs=Sharkoon+Anti-Vibes+L%FCfter&in=1

Davon habe ich seit einigen Jahren mehrere im Einsatz!


----------



## Wannseesprinter (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter entkoppeln*

Ja, das sehe ich auch so. Ich habe diese besagten Gummistifte verbaut und merke keinen großartigen Unterschied.

Eine Art Gummimatte unter dem Lüfter sollte da vorteilhafter sein.


----------



## Maggats (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter entkoppeln*

die schraube wird mit sicherheit noch viel an vibrationen übertragen

ich finds auch ne frechheit für son lächerlichen gummistift soviel geld zu verlangen.

bei caseking kosten die dinger nur 0,50 das stück, is aber eigentlich immer noch zu teuer


----------



## Imens0 (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter entkoppeln*

Ist die besagte Gummimatte sehr weich oder eher hart? Ich tippe mal auf eher elastisch. Solche Matten kanne ich mir in sämtlichen "härten" umsonst besorgen.....werd ich bei gelegenheit mal versuchen.


----------



## xrayde (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter entkoppeln*

Das ist reines Silikon, also extrem elastisch.

Und die Schrauben die dabei sind, die werden auch entkoppelt, durch Silikonunterlegscheiben die dabei liegen.


----------



## darkniz (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter entkoppeln*

Ich habe schon einige Varianten ausprobiert Gehäuselüfter zu entkoppeln, damit keine Vibrationen auf das Gehäuse übertragen werden. Ich habe ein billiges Noname-Gehäuse aus dünnem Metall, wo die Seitenteile nicht fest am Gehäuse anliegen, sondern etwas Spiel haben.

Ich habe zuerst auch Unterlegscheiben aus Schaumstoff, dann aus Gummi ausprobiert, aber das hat den erwünschten Effekt nicht gebracht. Dann habe ich aus Silikon Vibrationsdämpfer gebastelt: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sie funktionierten sehr gut, aber die Haltbarkeit war nicht besonders gut. Als ich die Lüfter entfernt habe um sie zu reinigen sind mir einige zerrissen. Es musste wieder eine neue Lösung her, denn ich wollte nicht ungefähr 15  für Vibrationsdämpfer ausgeben, immerhin wollte ich 4 Gehäuselüfter entkoppeln. Da kam mir die Idee aus einem alten Fahrradschlauch die Dämpfer zu basteln. Das Material nimmt Vibrationen sehr gut auf und ist viel haltbarer als Silikon.

Ich habe zuerst ein kleines Stück aus dem Schlauch geschnitten und ihn gründlich gereinigt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann habe ich einen schmalen Streifen aus dem Stück gschnitten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und habe einen Knoten in der Mitte gemacht, der zwischen Gehäuselüfter und Gehäusewand ist, um die Vibrationen aufzufangen. Es erleichtert die Montage, wenn man die Enden des Dämpfers spitz schneidet. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach dem Einbau kann man die Enden kürzen, damit nicht so lange Stückchen am Lüfter hängen.

Das Herstellen der 16 Vibrationsdämpfer hat nur wenige Minuten gedauert und hat mich nix gekostet.

Ich habe meine beiden 80mm Lüfter im Netzteil entkoppelt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



den 80mm in der Front des Gehäuses, wo ich zwischen dem Knoten und dem Lüfter noch einen Staubfilter gebaut habe




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und den 92mm Lüfter an der Rückseite des Gehäuses.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach diesem Umbau, wo ich mit der Lautstärke auch sehr zufrieden war, fiehlen mir die Festplatten auf, die ich dann in einen selbstgebastelten Festplattenkäfig aus Plexiglas entkoppelt befestigt habe.

Ich hoffe mein Beitrag hilft dir bei deinem Problem.

MfG
Darkniz


----------



## xrayde (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter entkoppeln*

Ui, nicht übel die Idee mit dem Fahrradschlauch, kann mir gut vorstellen das es was bringt .

Nur bei der HDD-Entkoppelung hätte ich auf eine BB etc. zurückgegriffen, denn ich denke mal das Du die HDD hängend an Fahrradschlauchschnipseln in eine Plexibox getan hast?


----------



## darkniz (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter entkoppeln*

Auf eine BB habe ich verzichtet, weil ich zwei Festplatten habe und sehr wenig Platz in meinem Gehäuse. Außerdem wollte ich wieder kein Geld ausgeben. Das Plexiglas war noch der Rest von dem Umbau des Seitenteils.

Den Fahrradschlauch habe ich wieder verwendet, aber nur damit keine Vibrationen durch die Kabelbinder auf das Plexiglas übertragen werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Festplatten habe ich mit Gummiringen befestigt. Auf die Gummiringe habe ich einen Lüfter gelegt (der auch keine Vibrationen mehr übertragen kann) um meine Festplatten zu kühlen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich eine ausführlichere Anleitung schreiben soll, sagt einfach Bescheid.

MfG
Darkniz


----------



## StellaNor (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter entkoppeln*

Eine große deutsche Boulevardzeitung spendierte den Einsendern von "ultimativen" Tipps für den Hausgebrauch jeweils 10 Euro...uhmm nee, das waren noch Deutsche Mark. Egal, hier kommt mein ultimativer Tipp zum
Entkoppeln eines Gehäuselüfters:


Es gibt von UHU das sogenannte "patafix" und sollte beim Supermarkt um die Ecke zu bekommen sein.

Patafix enthält 80 "Klebepads". Die Pads sind aus Knetgummi ähnlicher Masse,
leicht verformbar und kleben natürlich.
Mit diesen Pads habe ich meinen hinteren Gehäuselüfter (120mm)"montiert". Dazu einfach je ein Pad genommen und zu einer Kugel geknetet. Diese Kügelchen dann auf die Bohrungen des Lüfters drauf, leicht andrücken und dann den Lüfter an die Gehäusewand auf die vorgebohrten Bohrungen drücken. Die Knetmasse drückt sich nun durch die Bohrungen des Gehäuses und des Lüfters. Zwischen beiden bleibt jedoch der größte Anteil der Knetmasse hängen und entkoppelt auf diesem Wege super gut.

Die Klebepads lassen sich rückstandsfrei wieder entfernen und sind sogar aufs Neue zu verwenden.
Zeitaufwand: 47 Sekunden

lg Steffi


----------



## Imens0 (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter entkoppeln*

die Idee mit dem Fahrradschlauch ist echt gut!! werd ich versuchen. den uhu-tip werd ich mir mal im laden anschauen vielleicht kaufen


----------



## xrayde (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter entkoppeln*

@darkniz, Danke, brauchst keine ausführliche Anleitung zu verfassen, ich denke das sieht jeder wie das funzt .

Diese Methode ist auch schon älter und wurde auch von vielen mit Einmachgummis durchgezogen .

Aber man wird sich wundern wie wenig Platz eine BB einnimmt wenn man diese maßgeschneidert anpasst.

Ich habe sogar eine für 4 HDD's in einer Box zus. mir vom Keks anfertigen lassen, das Teil steht jetzt aufrecht - nochmals zus. die BB selbst entkoppelt - auf dem Boden im Case, vor dem unteren 120-er Case-Lüfter(welcher gleichzeitig die HDD's mit kühlt)!

Guckst Du:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@StellaNor, die Idee mit dem "Patafix" ist auch nicht übel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## darkniz (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter entkoppeln*

@xrayde, Werden bei Bitumenboxen nicht eigentlich die Festplatten komplett in Bitumenmatten gepackt, um die Lautstärke der Festplatte zu Dämmen und nicht bloß um sie zu entkoppeln?

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silencing#Ein_Beispiel_aus_dem_Bereich_Festplatten_-_die_Bitumenbox


----------



## xrayde (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter entkoppeln*

Japp, werden sie:

http://www.silenthardware.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=4827


----------



## darkniz (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter entkoppeln*

Dämmen brauchte ich meine Festplatten nicht, da ich sehr leise Samsung Spinpoint Modelle habe und deshalb habe ich auf den Kauf von Bitumenmatten verzichtet.


----------



## xrayde (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter entkoppeln*



darkniz schrieb:


> Dämmen brauchte ich meine Festplatten nicht, *da ich sehr leise Samsung Spinpoint Modelle habe* und deshalb habe ich auf den Kauf von Bitumenmatten verzichtet.


Guck mal in mein Profil was ich in der BB habe !

Du bist Lukü-User, diese haben meist nicht so ein "empfindliches" Gehör, ich habe hier extra des Lärms wg. eine Passiv-Wakü im Einsatz.

Bei mir ist entkoppelt, gedrosselt und/oder gedämmt:

- sämtliche Lüfter
- alle HDD's
- sogar meine - schon von Hause aus her - Silentpumpe
- mein Case(habe die orig. Füße entfernt und durch Gummipuffer ersetzt)

Das einzige was ich jetzt noch "höre", sind meine(gdrosselten) Lüfter.

Aber lieber habe ich Temps. welche nicht zu hoch sind(besonders b. d. HDD's) = etwas "lauter", als das ich ständig an der Grenze dessen fahre.


----------



## darkniz (4. Dezember 2007)

xrayde schrieb:


> Guck mal in mein Profil was ich in der BB habe !


 
Gute Wahl der HDD`s . Von dem was ich gesehen habe, darf sich der PC wirklich Silent nennen. Richtig gute Arbeit.



xrayde schrieb:


> Du bist Lukü-User, diese haben meist nicht so ein "empfindliches" Gehör, ich habe hier extra des Lärms wg. eine Passiv-Wakü im Einsatz.


 
Trotz Wasserkühlung nutzt du aber auch noch 4 Lüfter + Netzteillüfter, wenn ich mich nicht verzählt habe.

An die geringe Lautstärke deines PC`s komme ich zwar nicht ran, aber bei mir sind auch alle Lüfter entkoppelt (bis auf der im Seitenteil) und gedrosselt.

Ich habe folgende Lüfter verbaut:
- 80mm Revoltec @ 8V mit Filtermatte (Front)
- 80mm Revoltec @ 7 V (Seitenteil)
- 92mm Papst @ 9V (Hinten)
- 60mm AMD @ 7V (zwischen HDD`s)
- 2x80mm @ 7V (Netzteil)
- 110mm Zalman CNPS 9700 LED @ 6V (CPU-Kühler)
- 70mm Zerotherm GX815 Gamer Edition (temperaturgesteuert max. 9V)
- 80mm Revoltec @ 7V (vor Graka)


----------



## der8auer (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter entkoppeln*

Ich habe zum entkoppeln 2 von meinen Lüftern mit je 4 kleinen Tropfen ganz normalem Fenstersilikon befestigt  Hatte keine Gummistifte mehr. Und das Ergebnis ist auch ganz gut  Zumindest besser als mit normalen Schrauben


----------



## xrayde (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter entkoppeln*



darkniz schrieb:


> Gute Wahl der HDD`s . Von dem was ich gesehen habe, darf sich der PC wirklich Silent nennen. Richtig gute Arbeit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nö, 3 + NT-Lüfter, davon ist der NT-Lüfter aber nicht hörbar .

Der 3. seitliche Lüfter ist eigentlich überflüßig und kann abgestellt werden, aber da er schon mal drin und angeschlossen ist ..., zudem dieser der am meisten gedrosselte ist.

PS:

Das erste Mal wo ich meine GF 8800GTS 640MB drin hatte, wurde es schwer noch(Silent-) Argumente für eine Passiv-Wakü zu finden, da dieses der leistete Graka-Lüfter ist den ich bisher hörte.


----------

